# Tactical pickup device (when you gotta snatch and run)



## mycrofft (Aug 20, 2008)

This is against what we usually do, but given a tactical situation demanding immediate removal to a safe area, has anyone seen AND used a device which allows for really fast patient securement and movement. but can be readily carried by one member of a response team, and can be taught to intelligent laypersons like peace officers? (I've been daydreaming of an adult pappoose board with KED sides and little wheels on the foot end....)


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 21, 2008)

*I'll take that as a "Noooooooooo..."*

............


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 21, 2008)

There is a sort of sled thing I've seen at a SAR training. No wheel, but slippery.


----------



## boingo (Aug 21, 2008)

We use something called a TED, its a small rectangular fabric with 4 hand holds, takes 2 people to move a victim.  It is placed under the patient and extends from the neck to buttocks.                        www.narescue.com/product1.aspx?SID=1&Product_ID=50


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 21, 2008)

*TED looks like nonrigid mil litter except no pt restraints. Or a body bag.*

A plastic tarp about four by seven with ropes would do the same. Maybe we're on to something....


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 21, 2008)

*Hmmmm...SKED??*

Rolls like a KED, but long, like a litter. Have to see one of these!


----------



## NJN (Aug 21, 2008)

What you do is take this or something similar:
http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=PT029

Then replace the nylon or what ever its made out of with a folding spine board (for storage purposes), with KED-ish device attached to it.
You manufacture it W/O the raise able back and TAAA-DAAAA you have a rapid extrication device which could be operated  by one person.
Also, nobody steal my idea while i make a prototype and get a patent.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 21, 2008)

What I saw, and I'm looking for a link was made out of a heavy semi rigid plastic. It was fairly shiny and had rope handles. The way the ropes were placed, with a pt on board the edges sort of curled up. I'll post a link if I find it.


----------



## Oregon (Aug 21, 2008)

Was this SKED what you were thinking of?
I've not used one on a live patient, and it takes several people to lift...but you can slide it down hills, glaciers, what have you.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 21, 2008)

*NJ newbie, there actually was one of thse FW litters at work!*

No one else knew what it was, and while I was away behind a desk someone stole it. We have the plain type with no "sit up" feature, has fold-down wheels and little legs, fits the holes on the ambulance bench. The ambulance co I worked for in Lincoln NE used those plain ones as long backboards in 1980. the pt being on a short board and sandbagged/strapped into place.  That'd work if we had a rapid means of securing the pt to it. MAybe a bottle of superglue.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 21, 2008)

*Hey Oregon! Say HI to Molalla when you drive by!*

Yeah that's the SKED. Quite expensive.


----------



## NJN (Aug 21, 2008)

WOW, so thats why those holes are there. For rapid securing you could use some Velcro ish device. Basically slap the PT down on the cot and throw the straps over them the Velcro should attach to itself quickly.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 21, 2008)

*Bossycow, if you happen to find it, thanks!*

The rapidity and rigor of the securing system would seem to be the issue for the sort of device I'm contemplating. Much obliged!


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 21, 2008)

Oregon said:


> Was this SKED what you were thinking of?
> I've not used one on a live patient, and it takes several people to lift...but you can slide it down hills, glaciers, what have you.



That's it!  I got to use one in a SAR training with a live pt on it. Like you said, it does take several people to lift and is a bit unstable once you have them up, but can't be beat for sliding someone along a forest floor. It fits a backboard for full spinal immobilization and was really easy to fit into and under the pt due to its flexibility. It also slides well on gravel, asphalt and other road surfaces. We even took it down a grassy hill like a toboggan but that was after class.... Can you say.... WHEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 21, 2008)

*Some folks do that to get rid of pesky coworkers.*

Dragging can be very quick and efficient, work where wheels won't, etc. Drop me in the woods and I'm going to make a travois instead of using wheelie thingies. Once you break the friction and inertia, you can move surprising loads on a plastic tarp...but it won't be comfy.


----------



## Jon (Aug 24, 2008)

I saw a webbing rig for FF RIT team use a while ago. It was 5 webbing loops in one long chain. The middle loop stayed at the head, I think the 2nd and 4th were under the arms, and the 1st and 5th were around the legs... then the FF could be dragged backwards by 1 or 2 others out of the "hot zone" and then secured better once protective equipment could be removed. An evolution of this is the new, NFPA required "DRD" (Drag Rescue Device) built into all new turnout coats over the last couple of years.

Many tactical officers have "oh crap" drag handles on the top in the back, built into the vest rigging and webbing.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 27, 2008)

*Thanks Jon!*

As a sidebar, sounds a little like the TK's they are supposed to be consdidering to put into the new combat uniforms.


----------



## marineman (Sep 3, 2008)

Any downhill or cross country skiers in here? I believe they pull something similar to the SKED behind snowmobiles but the ski patrol on actual ski's also hauls a similar looking device with a rigid handle so they can control it's downhill speed. I'm not much of a skier but I've seen them in use the few times I've been to the hills. Hopefully someone can fill in my vast voids of knowledge.


----------

